# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Help!!! Zwanger of niet?

## duco

Heeej, ik heb een vraagje,
ik slik de pil me ongeveer 4 maanden. Ik heb de zevende pil niet op de normale tijd ingenomen. Ik neem hem 's avonds meestal rond kwart voor 10, ik zou hem de volgende ochtend in nemen, maar dat was ik dus vergeten ik nam hem pas om 11 uur die ochtend nog wel genomen.. Dat is dus niet binnen 36 uur... Moet ik hem beschouwen als vergeten? En is het nog binnen mijn eerste week ( het is einde van eerste week en begin tweede)? Ik heb er toen niet zo bij na gedacht en heb dus wel geslachtsgemeenschap gehad met mijn vriend ( zonder condoom). Ik ben heel bang dat ik zwanger ben geraakt... Aangezien in dinsdag mij laatst pilletje heb genomen en ben nu ( zaterdag ) nogsteeds niet ongesteld. Ik ben eerder geen pilletje vegeten of te laat ingenomen ( langer dan 36 uur te laat). Ben in nu zwanger?!

Groetjes Lilly

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Duco,

Omdat je in de eerste week je pil vergeten bent heeft het vaak niet zo heel veel consequenties, weet jij toevallig zelf nog wanneer je toen onbeschermde seks hebt gehad? Was dat voor de vergeten pil, na de vergeten pil, of op dezelfde dag dat je de pil vergeten was? Ik zou voor nu even afwachten, als je normaal gesproken op zaterdag de menstruatie krijgt, dan kun je dus al vanaf vandaag een zwangerschapstest doen, zoiezo kan een menstruatie uitblijven als je je teveel zorgen maakt. Misschien moet je gewoon een test doen zodat je zekerheid hebt  :Wink:  Dan ga je je ook een stuk minder zorgen maken!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

